# INCOMPATIBLE MATERIALS?????



## Just John (Mar 26, 2010)

2006 IFC 3003.7.1 states that compressed gas tanks shall be separated from incompatible materials and refers to 2703.9.8.  2703.9.8 number 2 allows a noncombustible partition extending 18" above and to the sides. I have a high school that stores one oxygen tank, one hydrogen tank, and one acetylene tank secured together. (stored in a science prep-room between classrooms.  Each tank is under 250 cubic feet)  If they put in these partitions, how is this any better?


----------



## Just John (Mar 26, 2010)

Re: INCOMPATIBLE MATERIALS?????

If you look up the definition of incompatible materials in 27... Materials that, when mixed, heave the potential to react in a manner which generates heat, fumes, gasses or byproducts which are hazardous to life or property. Oxygen and acetylene by just mixing would not meet this definition. So is separation or a partition not required? If it is not required, why does the 2009 IFC 2605.2.1.1 require the separation of welding carts?


----------



## peach (Mar 28, 2010)

Re: INCOMPATIBLE MATERIALS?????

didn't hydrogen take the Hindenberg out of service some time ago?

Hydrogen and oxygen create water.

Oxygen and acetylene are frequently stored together for welding.

Each of the three are explosive by themselves.. it's a bonding and ventilation issue more than the materials them selves, particularly in a confined environment.

It's funny doesn't specify further the requirements.


----------



## cda (Mar 29, 2010)

Re: INCOMPATIBLE MATERIALS?????

maybe look to chapter 26 ifc for guidance

since sound like what you have more resembles chapr 26, and the code gurus threw in 2605.2.1 for grins


----------



## Just John (Mar 29, 2010)

Re: INCOMPATIBLE MATERIALS?????

These tanks are not used for welding. 1) would you consider them incompatible materials?

2a) if they are, what good is an 18 inch partition? 2b) if they are not, why is separation now needed for welding carts?


----------



## cda (Mar 29, 2010)

Re: INCOMPATIBLE MATERIALS?????

2605.2.1  does not require the barrier

looks like if these are permanent storage inside a building, would need ventialation, and cannot find a section for that, especailly in an "E"

maybe 3007.2???


----------

